# RC payload release



## AllenPitts (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello forum,

I am new to RC and am trying to figure out how to power
a device called a Servoless Payload Release E-flite EFLA405.

Also need to know how to make a HobbyKing® ™HK-GT2B 3CH 2.4GHz Transmitter and Receiver operate the EFLA405.

Thanks.

Allen Pitts
dallas Texas


----------



## AllenPitts (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Forum,

Is there a place in the forum where basic questions are asked?

Thanks.

It is written ' The gods will smile on one who helps a lost stranger'

Allen Pitts
Dallas Texas


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Allen Pitts
Okay the Servoless Payload Release E-flite EFLA405 should just plug into the 3rd channel of the receiver, and you would control it with the 3rd channel switch on your remote.
Now the tricky part, the radio you mentioned seems to be one used for cars/trucks and boats. are you putting this in a car/truck, boat or a plane.


----------



## AllenPitts (Mar 2, 2011)

*RC payload release 140730*

Hello Harold

I am very new to radio controlled vehicles. 
The device about which I would ask a question is
not a car, a boat or a plane.
It is a kite messenger









The kite messenger as shown has been built and test and it works reasonably well without RC release :
The kite line goes in the three stainless steel wire loops at the top. In the view marked 'Side' the wind is blowing from left to right. The sail sends the messenger up the kite line and, when the wire loop on the right strikes an
object tied into the kite line it moves the wire back which releases the 
line tied to the sail and releases the payload (parachutist). The sail
is then flattened out by the wind and the messenger is acted on by gravity
and returns back down the line. In previous versions the messenger, falling 
down the line 2 or 3 hundred feet, would come in pretty hot (fast). The
propeller was added in this version to act a a sort of air brake to slow the descent a little.

The least reliable part of the messenger is the release mechanism. Some times
it gets stuck or some time a rough ride will cause it to release prematurely.

I saw a parachute release at a model plane show and it got me to thinking.

So I have purchased a servoless release mechanism, Servoless Payload Release E-flite EFLA405
hobbyzone.com/EFLA405.html
and a simple transmitter: HobbyKing® ™HK-GT2B 3CH 2.4GHz Transmitter and Receiver w/Rechargable Li-ion Battery
http://hobbyking.com/hobbyking/stor...nd_Receiver_w_Rechargable_Li_ion_Battery.html

Aa new messenger is under construction with the EFLA405. A pretty good understanding of DC circuits and electronics has been acquired but I am an RC newbie so I some pretty basic questions. Please be patient with me don't assume I know anything about RC (because I don't).

1. How is the EFLA405 powered? It's got to be some kind of battery but how do I get power to the EFLA405?

2. I was told that EFLA405 would work with HK_GT2B but does the transmitter go direct to the EFLA405? Or do I have to connect the 
HK_GT2B receiver to the EFLA405? If so how?

3. Depending on the answer to question 2, how is the HK_GT2B transmitter operated to work the EFLA405?

Thanks.

It is written ' The gods will smile on one who helps a lost stranger'

Allen Pitts
Dallas Texas


----------

